
Giant snowballs appear on Russian beach in Siberia - jaoued
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37883003
======
celias
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_shove](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_shove)

